# Bucks vs Magic: Game 9



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Milwaukee Bucks (4-4) vs. Orlando Magic (3-6).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-vs-magic-b99389855z1-282663251.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good opening quarter for the Bucks so far. Knight starting out hot.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Three players I don't want to see playing for the Bucks: Ersan, Zaza, and Dudley.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Missing tonights game due to a stupid wedding... Sending Jabari and giannis good vibes tonight, as they are the only two bucks I give a rats ass about


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Just once I want to see the Bucks roll with Knight-Giannis-Jabari-Henson-Sanders. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

23 combined shots for ersan and knight to 4 for Parker.... **** this shit


----------

